# What is the cheapest vps of windows? And do you know any trial service for 30 days?



## dario gomez (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi, i want a cheap windows vps service with windows cheaper than 10 dollars and i need to createmany vps. But i dont want azure vps, neither amazon vps, do you know any good alternative forme? I want to use it for 30 days, a trial is good for me too, Many thanks!


----------



## kunnu (Oct 29, 2015)

Seems you are looking for a windows vps re-seller program?


How many VPS you need and preferred location?


You can check offer section. Many VPS provider gives discount code for first month.


----------



## ExonHost (Oct 29, 2015)

You can try winity.io


----------



## dario gomez (Oct 29, 2015)

I need to create 100 win vps that is the reason that i ask for something cheap


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 29, 2015)

@dario gomez Look at getting a few dedicated servers to create your windows vps' on. It should be much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## kunnu (Oct 29, 2015)

dario gomez said:


> I need to create 100 win vps that is the reason that i ask for something cheap



Then don't waste money and purchase a dedicated server, sigup with Microsoft SPLA Program and use datacenter license to license your all 100 VPSs.


You can also ask to providers for giving a bulk discount. Many windows VPS provider will be happy to give you a discount If you purchase in a bulk.


----------



## ExonHost (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd suggest to purchase dedicated server with windows datacenter license. Then setup hyper-v and create windows vm.


----------



## OldmanLearning (Nov 3, 2015)

30 days trial ?  Don't you think that is too much ?


----------



## OSTKCabal (Nov 3, 2015)

So you need 100 Windows-based VMs for only 30 days? May I ask exactly what you intend to do with those?


----------



## drmike (Nov 3, 2015)

dario gomez said:


> , do you know any good alternative forme



Linux


----------



## ademayem (Dec 7, 2015)

yeah, install wine on linux


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Jan 2, 2016)

Grabbing a dedicated server with Datacenter edition license would be an ideal option for you. Since you will be able to license as many VPS on that node as you can. So you can grab a big 16 threaded server with around 48-64GB of RAM and virtualise your VPS using Hyper-V


----------



## Hosting Specialists (Jan 3, 2016)

If it's just a cheap windows play-about server, use Hudson Valley Host - http://www.hudsonvalleyhost.com/windowskvm.php. 1GB RAM is $10. Use coupon code "decvm40" on any VPS @ HVH for 40% off for life.


----------



## kunnu (Jan 3, 2016)

Beware of colocrossing scam sites like HVH and 100+ other fake brands/company which can't even register. Colocrossing = scam.


----------



## Hosting Specialists (Jan 3, 2016)

kunnu said:


> Beware of colocrossing scam sites like HVH and 100+ other fake brands/company which can't even register. Colocrossing = scam.



I agree, Colocrossing isn't the best but I wouldn't call it a scam...


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Jan 11, 2016)

kunnu said:


> Beware of colocrossing scam sites like HVH and 100+ other fake brands/company which can't even register. Colocrossing = scam.



Do you happen to have any first hand experience with them?


----------



## seregenka (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello u can to take vps on prohoster.info
It is very cheap and easy )


----------



## Webhostpython (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey Dario, I agree with what most have mentioned here. Get a dedicated server with some type of DDOS protection, become a microsoft partner, and get a SPLA agreement.


Just beware that the pricing on Windows licensing is supposed to be increasing. Instead of a per-processor pricing structure, which is what they're using now, they're going to be changing over to a per-core pricing structure. I never found out if they were going to apply this to their older Win 2008 versions too, but you may want to find out before hand. 


If you speak with the guys over at Insight, they can help you get started with all of the paperwork for joining their SPLA agreement. You can then either activate/use the dedicted server editions of the license (which allows unlimited windows vms, 1 license PER processor but again may change or have already changed to a per-core structure) or just get individual licenses which is much more expensive. Good luck


----------

